# yet ANOTHER shipping question....



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

How is it that I struggle so bad with shipping. Finally got the zebra thermal printer working on a mac, now I'm trying to ship via first class (USPS) and want to print a label on their site. However, i can only figure out how to ship priority or priority express. there isnt an option for shipping via first class on the USPS site, or if there is i cant find it. HELPPPPPP!!!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's not there. You can't buy first class postage at USPS.com; only priority and above.

To print first class you'll need a service like stamps.com or Endicia. Paypal is also an option.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Paypal Multiship will do it at no charge, and print right to your printer.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Stamps.com - Buy Postage Online, Print USPS Stamps and Shipping Labels


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Stamps.com costs $20 a month, Paypal Multiship is free.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

treefox2118 said:


> Stamps.com costs $20 a month, Paypal Multiship is free.


I have never figured out why folks would pay Stamps.com money to spend money......


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

There's a great shipping provider that integrates with Woocommerce and only charges a few pennies per label printed, and they offer some discounts over USPS regular rates. Forgot the name though, ugh. Will try to find it and post it.


----------



## maksoks (Nov 14, 2013)

treefox2118, is it ShipStation? I use woocommerce and I use it. I absolutely love it!!. So easy. It does have a monthly fee but save me so much time. eCommerce shipping for eBay Amazon Magento Shopify etc |*ShipStation


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

wow thanks guys! Im gonna try paypals multiship. it works with a mac right?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

FPF said:


> wow thanks guys! Im gonna try paypals multiship. it works with a mac right?


It's browser based, so yes. As long as your printer works with Mac, paypal will.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

@maksoks

This is the one. No monthly fee. 

https://www.easypost.com/blog/woocommerce-shipping-integration-with-easyshipper


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

A bit of a resurrection here but just wanted to add that I use ShipStation. yes, its $25 a month but well worth it. It archives every order you ship, tracks packages, as well as keeps track of your purchased postage. I spend over $800 a month on postage through ShipStation. It allows you to add providers to your account also. I currently use Endicia, Express1, USP, and FedEx, all from the same dashboard. Well worth the $25 a month considering how much I save in postage. Even when I was only shipping 20-30 packages a month I still saved enough to pay for the small fee.


----------



## suzanbrightss (Jul 6, 2021)

You can try Paypal Multiship tool it will do it with no extra charge, and print right to your printer as well and it is very easy to use website Thanks.....


----------

